# How to keep it up.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is the way I often keep soft plastic baits from slipping down on the hook shank. This works better than anything on the market. 
This is a simple DIY project. You can easily make a dozen or more in an hour. You can also rig the bait holders on a jig head too. If you are rally anal about your bait slipping down, You can use a tiny Zip tie between the two barbs for added security.

Here is the completed bait holder hook.




Here is how I wrap the wire. The little "Bar" thing is a short length of a 10 Penny Nail. I use soft Stainless Steel wire or Monel trolling wire line for the bait holder. As always, if you have problems making these things, send me an IM and we'll get it right.


----------

